
Show HN: Get Visibility for Your Project - wishrider
https://launchpropeller.com/#/submitplaces
======
petargyurov
Some (not all) of the services listed seem like they could be very useful but
I am verging on the sceptical side. Perhaps clarifying these points will ease
my doubt:

1) Who is behind this? I can't find this information easily on the website.

2) How and where from are the testers acquired?

3) Do I receive any demographic data about each tester? I.e.: location, age,
etc...

4) Has anyone here tried using any of these services?

~~~
wishrider
Good point, I'm going to add more contact information. I have a list of beta
testers that is steadily growing, its a good mix of people from reddit and
similar sites. I cannot give you demographic data but in the past I've had
testers fill out surveys and asked them for their twitter handle (but only
optionally if they were OK with it). So we could include that question in a
survey for you.

~~~
petargyurov
Thanks for considering it. I have bookmarked your site; I am not ready for
beta testers just yet but will definitely need something soon and this seems
very neat.

